# Killer used Lyft to move dead body



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

A Pennsylvania man is accused of murdering a Temple University student and using a Lyft car service to transport her remains over 100 miles, according to a new report.

http://nypost.com/2017/09/05/killer-allegedly-used-lyft-to-get-rid-of-college-students-body/


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Why? You'd have to use the victim's phone, not be seen or filmed with them, move the body from the drop off point, make it seem like the victim rode back from the original drop off point, *and* Jedi mind trick the driver into thinking that you look very close to the appearance of the victim.

This guy just created a ton of evidence against himself that make him look guilty beyond *reasonable* doubt.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

john2g1 said:


> Why? You'd have to use the victim's phone, not be seen or filmed with them, move the body from the drop off point, make it seem like the victim rode back from the original drop off point, *and* Jedi mind trick the driver into thinking that you look very close to the appearance of the victim.


no...

_Investigators said Hupperterz killed the student in his apartment *and put her body in a storage bin* to move her to his mother's home._
_
_
He brought her into the car in a storage bin.

_*I'm only saying this so that it doesn't happen to any of us...*_

He took her body and stuck it in a plastic box to take a lyft trip to his mothers house.
So the driver showed up at his place. Probably helped the guy load the bin into the car, and then the driver took the guy and the bin 150 miles.

This is like.. really really horrible. and my heart goes out to her family. If your reading this i'm only being so blunt about the details so that we as drivers can understand what happened to her so we don't get inadvertently involved in something like this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Glad they caught him.
And at least recovered her remains before things became really gruesome.
Familys that never recover the bodies are always tormented with wondering if their loved ones are actually gone.
He would have done it again no doubt.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> no...
> 
> _Investigators said Hupperterz killed the student in his apartment *and put her body in a storage bin* to move her to his mother's home.
> 
> ...


No what?

I don't know what point you are trying to make in reference to my quote...

I also do know why the where he killed her is important.

My point was he [probably] used *his* phone, got picked up at *his house, *went *in person *to the Lyft car, had *his phone*, the driver's phone and Lyft's servers record him traveling to the "location" (his mother's house at that), and had a driver who could testify in court that *the suspect *was the one in the Lyft and not someone else.

I'm glad he got caught and I'm glad there will be some fracture closure for the family. However, I do not understand why he used a ride share platform to commit/continue this crime.

Part of the reason I drive and ride is because everything is tracked and recorded in a way that rivals NSA metadata.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Reminiscent of Jeffrey Dahmer


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

You can look into his eyes and see he's crazy. Where were her "friends" don't recall if the article said she was with friends or by herself.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

hang out with sketchy characters and suffer the consequences.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

How can any one be so angry with that pot 
10 to 15 pillow case-size bags of marijuana and $20,000


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Cheap ugly bastard. She stupid for hanging out with his dumb ass. I wonder if the driver got a cleaning fee?


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Driver didn't read his contract:

Section 3.24: "Driver must make all attempts to determine whether or not a dead body is being transported by rider, else be subject to deactivation"

Terrible story, and sorry to make fun. But the sympathy posts were already taken.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Some people you can look in the eye and tell they are crazy. He's one of them.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

tootsie said:


> Some people you can look in the eye and tell they are crazy. He's one of them.


The only thing he is missing is the Swastika carved into his forehead, like Charlie Manson.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Lyft pax are weirdos.


----------



## SunchaserTampa (Dec 26, 2014)

Did the guy tip ?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> no...
> 
> _Investigators said Hupperterz killed the student in his apartment *and put her body in a storage bin* to move her to his mother's home.
> 
> ...


And after doing that customer a huge favor --i.e. by transporting an unusually large package that was NOT luggage for a non airport destination --that driver probably got rewarded with an instantaneous deactivation when Lyft initially found out



Uberyouber said:


> Cheap ugly bastard. She stupid for hanging out with his dumb ass. I wonder if the driver got a cleaning fee?


she was probably well over the legal limit by the time she left the bar with that creep. Judgement was 180 degrees out of normal alignment.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Philly... 'nuff said


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Lyft has already adjusted the fare to account for the additional passenger.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> about the details so that we as drivers can understand what happened to her so we don't get inadvertently involved in something like this.


So check the luggage from now on?


----------



## DJSavvy (Sep 11, 2017)

When luggage is being transported and passenger not going to plane,train, or bus.....than ask questions as to what's in the bag *****......i mean come on lyft driver, get smart. Damn


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

Don't Ask, Don't Tell


----------

